# Oh, look! 12-15" of snow at Kirkwood!



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

surfinsnow said:


> Phht. I just shoveled that off my car in Connecticut...for the fourth time in the last week!
> 
> :hairy:
> 
> Sorry...just had to rub it in. Really, I just had to. It's powder heaven out here!


It's also Connecticut.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Kenai said:


> It's also Connecticut.


Yup...so tiny that I can be in Vermont or NH in about the time it would take me to drive from Tahoe City to Kirkwood. Just sayin'...we don't actually RIDE in Connecticut (although there are a couple of sub 1000' hills) but it's a good home base.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

surfinsnow said:


> Yup...so tiny that I can be in Vermont or NH in about the time it would take me to drive from Tahoe City to Kirkwood. Just sayin'...we don't actually RIDE in Connecticut (although there are a couple of sub 1000' hills) but it's a good home base.


1) Kirkwood is great, but if you are staying that far north why not just hit Squaw or Alpine Meadows? Then there is no drive at all!

2) Part of my point was that farther up north we have actually not gotten nearly the snow you got in CT and MA. I'm definitely not saying it is bad, but not nearly what Boston got.

3) Finalky, it is still VT, NH, or ME. I would take almost any podunk hill out West to the best of mountains in the East! 

As you can probably tell, I am not a happy transplant to the East Coast. Only 18 more months before my ~18 year hell comes to an end and I can move back to Idaho! :jumping1:


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Kenai said:


> 1) Kirkwood is great, but if you are staying that far north why not just hit Squaw or Alpine Meadows? Then there is no drive at all!
> 
> 2) Part of my point was that farther up north we have actually not gotten nearly the snow you got in CT and MA. I'm definitely not saying it is bad, but not nearly what Boston got.
> 
> ...


Same vertical. Tahoe is impressive, but Stowe, Sugarbush, Loon, they all have just as much vert. Tahoe starts higher up, but the drop is just the same. Heavenly is a good case in point...they claim all this vertical, but 90% of it stops halfway down the mountain. Sugarbush is way longer and way steeper. Stowe has seriously steep stuff and longer runs than most of what I saw "out west." Sure, you got the big bowls and open terrain, but check your trail maps...VT has it if you know where to go. If you think Killington is a "big" mountain, then yes...you're a loser.

Not trying to compare K22 or the backside of Alpine Meadows or The Wall to Mt. Snow or Stratton. They're not even close. That's like comparing Diamond Peak to the above. But the fact remains, northern Vermont has some crazy shit. Try the chutes at Jay Peak. The BIG difference is that this year have powder powder and more powder, and Tahoe is on it's third year riding rocks.


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

Hahaha, I run into guys like you here in Minnesota every once in awhile who'll say stuff like: "i was just in Utah and I didn't see a park that compared to this one," or, "I don't know why anyone would go through the trouble of a CO trip when we can just do Lutsen/Mt. Bohemia..."

Man, would be nice to have some of that dementia....


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

booron said:


> Hahaha, I run into guys like you here in Minnesota every once in awhile who'll say stuff like: "i was just in Utah and I didn't see a park that compared to this one," or, "I don't know why anyone would go through the trouble of a CO trip when we can just do Lutsen/Mt. Bohemia..."
> 
> Man, would be nice to have some of that dementia....


+1000




10char


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

surfinsnow said:


> seriously steep stuff and longer runs


What is steep n long? How much verts are you talking? Just curious to get a clearer idea (cos "steep" n "long" are relative words without actual numbers).

Glad that you get great conditions - enjoy that pow! :jumping1:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

neni said:


> What is steep n long? How much verts are you talking? Just curious to get a clearer idea (cos "steep" n "long" are relative words without actual numbers).
> 
> Glad that you get great conditions - enjoy that pow! :jumping1:


2k-2.5k vert max at all three he "claimed". He clearly is intoxicated by the recent east coast snow dumps and is currently talking out his ass. It also sounds like the only region "out west" he's made it to is Lake Tahoe. I can only assume this as he has no other comparisons of the many other resorts to the west.

http://mountainvertical.com/



surfinsnow said:


> Yup...so tiny that I can be in Vermont or NH in about the time it would take me to drive from Tahoe City to Kirkwood. Just sayin'...we don't actually RIDE in Connecticut (although there are a couple of sub 1000' hills) but it's a good home base.


Out of curiosity, how long of a drive is it from your place in Connecticut to Sugarbush or Stowe when it's snowing and the roads are shit? I get it your excited, you want to brag that the ice coast is finally getting some snow, and the temps are working but there's no reason to compare apples to oranges.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> 2k-2.5k vert max at all three he "claimed".


Ah, well... that's not bad! 2.5ft of pow runs are already a lot of fun!
In my smallish lowish home resort, we only ride pow in the high alpine top region (abt 3kft), and usually skip the lower remaining 3kft under the treeline, the top is just more fun, steeper, open (well, to be honest, we actually skip 1.5kft, cos the verly lowest 1.5kft are hardly ever opened these days ). Sure, the continuous 5+kft pow runs one could do in other higher located resorts are even _more_ fun... but I can understand surfinsnow's excitement; I'm all excited abt our home 3kft whenever we get fresh to ride.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Deacon said:


> +1000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Guys like me." You don't even know me. I LOVE riding out West. Just sayin', when you get down to the actual numbers, nothing I rode at Tahoe has any more vertical than the big mountains of Vermont. The Tahoe mountains have higher base elevations, so they have higher peak elevations, obviously, but when all is said and done you're still going down the same distance. 

Nothing here compares to, say, The Wall at Kirkwood. We don't have the chutes and long steeps like Mt. Rose. But you've got 2600' of continuous vertical at Sugarbush. A fact is just a fact. And since we're up to our eyeballs in powder out here while I'm reading posts about having to break out the rock board at Kirkwood, what's the harm in a little bragging? All good. Peace.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Kenai said:


> As you can probably tell, I am not a happy transplant to the East Coast. Only 18 more months before my ~18 year hell comes to an end and I can move back to Idaho! :jumping1:


Lol @ anyone wanting to live in Idaho.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

surfinsnow said:


> what's the harm in a little bragging?


Nothing, pow bragging is valid IMO. Add some pics of that pow and the "bragging" transforms into "sharing" 
Enjoy! :jumping1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2015)

SurfnSnow, if you haven't noticed people "out west" are very touchy about their snow lol......


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Braggin' about how much "powder" you have whilst sittin' in a cubicle = epic fail.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

here we are in the middle of the shittiest snow year on record, i've basically shelved snowboarding for the year, and there is still no way in hell i'd consider for even a second living anywhere but the PNW. especially the midwest/eastcoast. you live in a shithole of overpopulation with an outdoor environment that compared to ours is just simply boring. 

so have fun with that. i can still go steelhead fishing 365 days a year. we have legal weed, and the best weed in the world. we live in a better culture.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

surfinsnow said:


> "Guys like me." You don't even know me. I LOVE riding out West. Just sayin', when you get down to the actual numbers, nothing I rode at Tahoe has any more vertical than the big mountains of Vermont. The Tahoe mountains have higher base elevations, so they have higher peak elevations, obviously, but when all is said and done you're still going down the same distance.
> 
> Nothing here compares to, say, The Wall at Kirkwood. We don't have the chutes and long steeps like Mt. Rose. But you've got 2600' of continuous vertical at Sugarbush. A fact is just a fact. And since we're up to our eyeballs in powder out here while I'm reading posts about having to break out the rock board at Kirkwood, what's the harm in a little bragging? All good. Peace.


My comment was in reference to Boroon's statement, homes, not yours. :hairy:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2015)

ShredLife said:


> here we are in the middle of the shittiest snow year on record, i've basically shelved snowboarding for the year, and there is still no way in hell i'd consider for even a second living anywhere but the PNW. especially the midwest/eastcoast. you live in a shithole of overpopulation with an outdoor environment that compared to ours is just simply boring.
> 
> so have fun with that. i can still go steelhead fishing 365 days a year. we have legal weed, and the best weed in the world. we live in a better culture.



What do you do for a living?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i guide fly fishing and work within the medical cannabis industry.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

mojo maestro said:


> Braggin' about how much "powder" you have whilst sittin' in a cubicle = epic fail.


Leaving for the weekend as soon as the wife gets home from work. It's snowing AGAIN as I type this. Not too worried about what you think, because it is pow pow pow wow. And you're the one whining, not me! Sucks to be you, doesn't it? This time tomorrow I'll be waist-deep in freshies and you'll be at your keyboard calling people out. (And I'm not in a cubicle, I work at home).


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

golfer1659 said:


> What do you do for a living?


I live on a lake in farm country, in a town so small we don't even have a police department. But thanks for the stereotype. Everything in New England is overpopulated, although the ENTIRE STATE of Vermont has fewer residents than than most cities in Oregon. Nice try.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

surfinsnow said:


> I live on a lake in farm country, in a town so small we don't even have a police department. But thanks for the stereotype. Everything in New England is overpopulated, although the ENTIRE STATE of Vermont has fewer residents than than most cities in Oregon. Nice try.


population of Vermont is around 630k. There is not a single city in Oregon with that many people in it..... Closest to it is Portland with 605k...... :hairy:

I have never been to Vermont, New Hampshire or Maine but I would love to go check it out. We do have a hell of a lot of transplants from that region in CO though and I never hear any of them talk about how much better it is out there.....


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> Leaving for the weekend as soon as the wife gets home from work. It's snowing AGAIN as I type this. Not too worried about what you think, because it is pow pow pow wow. And you're the one whining, not me! Sucks to be you, doesn't it? This time tomorrow I'll be waist-deep in freshies and you'll be at your keyboard calling people out. (And I'm not in a cubicle, I work at home).


You better go get some. Should be nice and soft for you when you come out of both your bindings.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

mojo maestro said:


> You better go get some. Should be nice and soft for you when you come out of both your bindings.


dude, he didn't come out of his bindings. That would make it his fault.

The bindings fell off his feet!!


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

What's up with all of the twisted panties in this thread?

I also live on the East Coast. Nobody that lives on the East Coast doesn't wish they could ride West/Mid-West powder all the time. You'd be stupid not to. However, we have to bask in this glory a little bit since we get to rid ourselves of some ice/hard-packed riding at all times.

I hope everyone gets plenty of snow, not just us over on the East Coast. They're calling for another possible blizzard this weekend, 6-12"+, but still too early to tell they're saying. Then, a couple of forecasts are calling for another 8-12" next week (Wednesday-ish). I'm not sure what all of the numbers say, but I never recall ever getting this much snow, this often. Also, it has stayed cold, so not much is melting.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Jcb890 said:


> What's up with all of the twisted panties in this thread?
> 
> I also live on the East Coast. Nobody that lives on the East Coast doesn't wish they could ride West/Mid-West powder all the time. You'd be stupid not to. However, we have to bask in this glory a little bit since we get to rid ourselves of some ice/hard-packed riding at all times.
> 
> I hope everyone gets plenty of snow, not just us over on the East Coast. They're calling for another possible blizzard this weekend, 6-12"+, but still too early to tell they're saying. Then, a couple of forecasts are calling for another 8-12" next week (Wednesday-ish). I'm not sure what all of the numbers say, but I never recall ever getting this much snow, this often. Also, it has stayed cold, so not much is melting.


Nothings twisted........just bored. Go getcha some pow pow!














Patriots cheated..........:hairy:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> Nothings twisted........just bored. Go getcha some pow pow!
> 
> Patriots cheated..........:hairy:


Unfortunately I am working. I'll be up at Mount Snow next weekend though. Hopefully we'll get some fresh snow, but if they get the 12"+ they are predicting Wednesday-Thursday it should be great either way!


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Jcb890 said:


> What's up with all of the twisted panties in this thread?
> 
> I also live on the East Coast. Nobody that lives on the East Coast doesn't wish they could ride West/Mid-West powder all the time. You'd be stupid not to. However, we have to bask in this glory a little bit since we get to rid ourselves of some ice/hard-packed riding at all times.
> 
> I hope everyone gets plenty of snow, not just us over on the East Coast. They're calling for another possible blizzard this weekend, 6-12"+, but still too early to tell they're saying. Then, a couple of forecasts are calling for another 8-12" next week (Wednesday-ish). I'm not sure what all of the numbers say, but I never recall ever getting this much snow, this often. Also, it has stayed cold, so not much is melting.


That's all I'm saying! But haters gotta hate.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Snow comes back to the west next week, still plenty to ride here in Utah the spring corn skiing conditions have been great the last 2 weeks.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Snow comes back to the west next week, still plenty to ride here in Utah the spring corn skiing conditions have been great the last 2 weeks.


If I want Spring corn I'll wait until Spring. Meanwhile, another foot of fluffy powder falling in Vermont. But I'm just a whiner... :eyetwitch2:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you're not a whiner - you're just trying to brag about a foot of snow on some little shitty hills to a bunch of people who ride real mountains all the time and happen to be going thru a dry spell.

you're not a whiner, you're a douchebag.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> you're not a whiner - you're just trying to brag about a foot of snow on some little shitty hills to a bunch of people who ride real mountains all the time and happen to be going thru a dry spell.
> 
> you're not a whiner, you're a douchebag.


Whaaaaaaaa...four feet of snow, more coming. And you're home ptexing your rock board. I make no apologies for bragging about the best season ever while you're picking your toenails.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> you're not a whiner - you're just trying to brag about a foot of snow on some little shitty hills to a bunch of people who ride real mountains all the time and happen to be going thru a dry spell.
> 
> you're not a whiner, you're a douchebag.


Stowe and Sugarbush are shitty little hills? Hmm....who is the douche bag?


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

surfinsnow said:


> Stowe and Sugarbush are shitty little hills? Hmm....who is the douche bag?


I'm sure he's just being that way because you keep coming in here and trying to poo-poo them for not having snow.

We all wish we could have endless snow (within reason). I'll enjoy the hell out of our winter, but I'm certainly not going to thumb my nose up at our West Coast counterparts who normally have the far superior weather conditions.

Everyone just needs to calm down and enjoy what you've got.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

It's about taking what you can get and making the best of it, as far as I'm concerned if it's not a pow day Id rather it be sunny and warm with a soft surface, no reason to get all butt hurt over something fleeting and trivial. 

Tomorrow I'll be done getting sunrise backcountry training turns by 7am and ready for work so no skin off my back.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Jcb890 said:


> I'm sure he's just being that way because you keep coming in here and trying to poo-poo them for not having snow.
> 
> We all wish we could have endless snow (within reason). I'll enjoy the hell out of our winter, but I'm certainly not going to thumb my nose up at our West Coast counterparts who normally have the far superior weather conditions.
> 
> Everyone just needs to calm down and enjoy what you've got.



Well spoken. We have a house in Tahoe, but haven't even been in two years because the conditions have been so bad. Conditions in Vermont are as good as it gets, anywhere. Deep powder, tree skiing, chutes...just depends upon where you choose to ride. I'm sensing a bit of butt hurt from the people out west who are spending more time with the p-tex than actually riding. Again, I make no apologies for bragging. Maybe next year you'll have a 15' base and we'll be envious. For now, Vermont is on.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

surfinsnow said:


> Well spoken. We have a house in Tahoe, but haven't even been in two years because the conditions have been so bad. Conditions in Vermont are as good as it gets, anywhere. Deep powder, tree skiing, chutes...just depends upon where you choose to ride. I'm sensing a bit of butt hurt from the people out west who are spending more time with the p-tex than actually riding. Again, I make no apologies for bragging. Maybe next year you'll have a 15' base and we'll be envious. For now, Vermont is on.


All I have to say about your snow is meh... congrats on getting a good year... first time you havent been snowboarding on ice in how long? Its been a so-so year in Colorado and i can still hike up Imperial Express at Breck and take it from 13.4k feet down to 9k feet and find powder stashes along the way. A so-so year for you is ice on your 2k vertical hill from top to bottom. But it's alright.. one man's trash is another man's treasure.

In all seriousnes, I have looked at skiing out east just to experience it, but damn is it expensive to go anyplace that is good. You people are proud of your mole hills!


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

miplatt88 said:


> All I have to say about your snow is meh... congrats on getting a good year... first time you havent been snowboarding on ice in how long? Its been a so-so year in Colorado and i can still hike up Imperial Express at Breck and take it from 13.4k feet down to 9k feet and find powder stashes along the way. A so-so year for you is ice on your 2k vertical hill from top to bottom. But it's alright.. one man's trash is another man's treasure.
> 
> In all seriousnes, I have looked at skiing out east just to experience it, but damn is it expensive to go anyplace that is good. You people are proud of your mole hills!


WHAAA! 

I get powder every year, because I don't go to Killington and I spend a couple of weeks in Tahoe. Didn't have to go to Tahoe this year, we've got so much snow. WHAAA! Sugarbush and Stowe are mole hills? That's some funny stuff.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

surfinsnow said:


> WHAAA!
> 
> I get powder every year, because I don't go to Killington and I spend a couple of weeks in Tahoe. Didn't have to go to Tahoe this year, we've got so much snow. WHAAA! Sugarbush and Stowe are mole hills? That's some funny stuff.


lol yeah it is.... 485 skiable acres... I think one of Vails bowls is larger than that.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

hahahah goddamn you suck at life - what don't you get about it?: living on the east coast is shit, my life is better than yours. objectively. i could give a fuck if i don't ride powder at all this year - there's tons of other shit to do here.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

miplatt88 said:


> All I have to say about your snow is meh... congrats on getting a good year... first time you havent been snowboarding on ice in how long? Its been a so-so year in Colorado and i can still hike up Imperial Express at Breck and take it from 13.4k feet down to 9k feet and find powder stashes along the way. A so-so year for you is ice on your 2k vertical hill from top to bottom. But it's alright.. one man's trash is another man's treasure.
> 
> In all seriousnes, I have looked at skiing out east just to experience it, but damn is it expensive to go anyplace that is good. You people are proud of your mole hills!


From the 1st page - Largest Ski Resort Vertical Drop, Highest Mountains - Ski Stats

Breckenridge is listed @ 2880 ft. Then it says this:
Breckenridge vertical drop based on highest and lowest point is 3398 ft

Killington is listed @ 1645 ft. Then it says this:
Killington vertical drop based on highest and lowest point is 3033 ft

Which one is actually true? I'm not sure. Why are you guys bothering to argue about the size of mountains though? They're mountains. They are where they are and they are the size that they are. It isn't going to change hardly at all. This is what we have out on the East Coast. Is it the best in the world? Nobody believes that. Is it better than nothing? Of course! Can you have fun and do everything you'd like to do on a set of skis/snowboard? Yup!

Also, not sure what all of this "us" and "you" stuff is either. Your profile states that you live in Omaha, Nebraska. That's an almost 9 hour drive to Breckenridge. If you want to use that logic, I might as well call Breckenridge my home mountain too since its just a 4-hour plane ride away.

I'm not sure what category the people fall into on here, but I'm certainly not independently wealthy. I live on the East Coast (in MA), so I ride on the East Coast. Sunday River is the farthest mountain from me and is less than a 4-hour drive. But, to me, a day trip is something less than 3 hours. If I had unlimited funds and could chase snow wherever I wanted, do you think I'd pick New England? Fuck no!

You guys always get all of the good snow and the glory. Let us bask in it for a bit. No need for East Coast guys to rub it in though.

Everyone stop being so cunty.oke:


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Soooo.....size does matter?????


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

ShredLife said:


> hahahah goddamn you suck at life - what don't you get about it?: living on the east coast is shit, my life is better than yours. objectively. i could give a fuck if i don't ride powder at all this year - there's tons of other shit to do here.


With posts like this, you may want to refrain from calling people douchebags.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

To quote Rodney King..."can't we all just get along"


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Psi-Man said:


> To quote Rodney King..."can't we all just get along"


No shit, I don't want any of this debauchery attitude\comments with me when I ride......ride where you want\live and have fun...done and done.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

I came in here to say that my dad is stronger than all your dads...combined. He could beat up all your dads up with his pinky finger.

I got the coolest dad ever. Suck on that.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

hikeswithdogs said:


> No shit, I don't want any of this debauchery attitude\comments with me when I ride......ride where you want\live and have fun...done and done.


I'm with this guy. Plus, I love dogs and I'm assuming you at least like dogs since your name is about hiking with them.

Let's just flip the script on these guys and start talking about dogs.:laughat:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

sheepstealer said:


> I came in here to say that my dad is stronger than all your dads...combined. He could beat up all your dads up with his pinky finger.
> 
> I got the coolest dad ever. Suck on that.


Is your dad's name Mike Millbury?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

miplatt88 said:


> lol yeah it is.... 485 skiable acres... I think one of Vails bowls is larger than that.


I just came back from Copper. Man, my local hill is no comparison.
But I learned all my skills at the little local hill which I was able to get down the black runs without sliding down just on my heel edge.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Jcb890 said:


> Let's just flip the script on these guys and start talking about dogs.:laughat:



Leave my mother in law out of this....


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

Jcb890 said:


> From the 1st page - Largest Ski Resort Vertical Drop, Highest Mountains - Ski Stats
> 
> Breckenridge is listed @ 2880 ft. Then it says this:
> Breckenridge vertical drop based on highest and lowest point is 3398 ft
> ...


Its a one hour flight for me, I dont drive. :hairy:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Now this thread is gettin' good!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Psi-Man said:


> To quote Rodney King..."can't we all just get along"


The great Jackie Moon, "Everybody love everybody!"


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

miplatt88 said:


> Its a one hour flight for me, I dont drive. :hairy:


That's all fine and good. But to me, it is tough to call something as yours or local to you when you have to fly to get to it.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> Patriots cheated..........:hairy:


Thems fightin' words

Y'all keep hatin' on our east coast pow and our wonderful football team. We will continue to revel in the glory that is New England...


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

taco tuesday said:


> Thems fightin' words
> 
> Y'all keep hatin' on our east coast pow and our wonderful football team. We will continue to revel in the glory that is New England...


That Tom Brady is dreamy, but so is his husband.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

BoardWalk said:


> That Tom Brady is dreamy, but so is his husband.


Damn his perfect hair and dimpled chin.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

BoardWalk said:


> That Tom Brady is dreamy, but so is his husband.


Manliest Tom Brady photo-op of all time:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I would've bet money he was a Speedo guy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2015)

surfinsnow said:


> I live on a lake in farm country, in a town so small we don't even have a police department. But thanks for the stereotype. Everything in New England is overpopulated, although the ENTIRE STATE of Vermont has fewer residents than than most cities in Oregon. Nice try.


Dumbass, I quoted the guy I was asking what he did for a living and it was the guy from Colorado who said he was living the dream. NOT you. In actuality if you see my post in this thread I was defending you. SMH....... :facepalm1:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

golfer1659 said:


> Dumbass, I quoted the guy I was asking what he did for a living and it was the guy from Colorado who said he was living the dream. NOT you. In actuality if you see my post in this thread I was defending you. SMH....... :facepalm1:


Actually the guy you asked lives in the PNW.... yes its still west of you but way further west than CO


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

My friend leaves tomorrow to Japan.... Meh... Who cares about East or West...

Japan is the shit...   

:happy::finger1::happy:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Extazy said:


> My friend leaves tomorrow to Japan.... Meh... Who cares about East or West...
> 
> Japan is the shit...
> 
> :happy::finger1::happy:


Well played.........


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> Well played.........


My other friends are in Austria right now. Just want to kill myself every time I see their instagram vids.:angry1:


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Wow, this thread got exciting quick. 

I would never criticize someone for enjoying what the've got, but the very idea that eastern mountains are comparable in any way to western mountains is absurd. Right now we are getting good snow out here and good snow is good snow regardless of the hill it is on. That's it. Don't try to make it into anything more. 



Jason said:


> Lol @ anyone wanting to live in Idaho.


And Jason, I'm going to charitably assume you don't get out of NYC enough to know better. Idaho has mountains, rivers, lakes, and wilderness as good as any in the country. I suspect most people on this site value those things more than being able to drive out to the Hamptons. But you enjoy the drive to Jay Peak and I'll enjoy the shorter drive, only when I want to mix it up, to Jackson Hole.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> You better go get some. Should be nice and soft for you when you come out of both your bindings.


Hahaha that's good...:rofl3:


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

This thread along with the OP, reek of cuntyness


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Coeur d'alene, Idaho and the mighty Sawtooth mountains


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

More shitty Idaho from a cunty west coaster


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

the awesome willamette national forest





































oh wait, that's where you live.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> More shitty Idaho from a cunty west coaster


Please stop already! When it comes right down to it, I'd prefer people like Jason just remain ignorant and stick to NYC.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I love Idaho spuds.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

mojo maestro said:


> I would've bet money he was a Speedo guy.


Oh you wish! :laugh:


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

mojo maestro said:


> You better go get some. Should be nice and soft for you when you come out of both your bindings.


:laughat:
......


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> :laughat:
> ......


As a former east coaster now living in Colorado...........what do you think about Japan?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

:hairy:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Kenai said:


> ..... Idaho has mountains, rivers, lakes, and wilderness as good as any in the country. I suspect most people on this site value those things more than being able to drive out to the Hamptons. But you enjoy the drive to Jay Peak and I'll enjoy the shorter drive, only when I want to mix it up, to Jackson Hole.


THIS ^^ parts of Idaho are awesome. 
I don't get the regional pissing match, though. It's best to enjoy what you have and not devalue it by comparing it to what others may or may not have. 

In some sense, we are all in this together because the $#!t weather that is affecting the west has done the same to the east before and will do it again in the future (and will probably do it to the west again soon, too).


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

deagol said:


> THIS ^^ parts of Idaho are awesome.
> I don't get the regional pissing match, though. It's best to enjoy what you have and not devalue it by comparing it to what others may or may not have.
> 
> In some sense, we are all in this together because the $#!t weather that is affecting the west has done the same to the east before and will do it again in the future (and will probably do it to the west again soon, too).


Couldn't agree more. There was another thread a week or so back asking people if they had given up on riding on the East Coast. I thought it was a joke, but I guess it wasn't. If you live on the East Coast, why wouldn't you ride on the East Coast at all? Seems dumb.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> View attachment 62658
> 
> :hairy:


Back in your day people fought dinosaurs.:bleh:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

On a serious note..........what's the avy danger like back east? Freakin' tree wells......maybe also a danger? Are the resorts equipped to handle the epicness of the snowfall?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> Back in your day people fought dinosaurs.:bleh:


Ohhhh! So you're a Creationist?  :lol:


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

mojo maestro said:


> As a former east coaster now living in Colorado...........what do you think about Japan?


would love to ride Japan and plan to in next couple years. Can't believe people shittin on Idaho, if I ever leave CO thats where im heading


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> As a former east coaster now living in Colorado...........what do you think about Japan?


:question: ….isn't Japan just the "*Far*" East??? :lol:


:shrug: :hairy:











This is gettin' fun!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Jcb890 said:


> From the 1st page - Largest Ski Resort Vertical Drop, Highest Mountains - Ski Stats
> 
> Breckenridge is listed @ 2880 ft. Then it says this:
> Breckenridge vertical drop based on highest and lowest point is 3398 ft
> ...


I think this explains it:

_True-Up Vertical Drop is a new ski metric created by MountainVertical.com, and is intended to be a more meaningful ski resort statistic for skiers and snowboards researching mountains. In a nutshell, it represents the most vertical distance at a resort that can be achieved on commonly skied, lift-served, continuous fall-line runs. 

What is the conventional definition of vertical drop? How is True-Up Vertical different?

The conventional definition of "vertical drop" is more rudimentary: it is the elevation at a mountain’s highest point minus elevation at the lowest point – but does not take into account the skiability of all the terrain in between. 

True-Up Vertical is similar, but also considers the all of the terrain of the mountain and will limit the measurement based on the vertical that is commonly skied. _

That being said, Revelstoke kicks everyone's @$$.... over 1,000 ' more vert using that metric (which seems to be a better measurement anyway) than Jackson Hole...


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> View attachment 62658
> 
> :hairy:


only a michiganite (?) would bring a picture to a keyboard fight.

he pulls a knife, you pull a PC.
he sends one of yours to the hospital, you send one of his a virus. that's the internet way.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

SkullAndXbones said:


> *only a michiganite (?)* would bring a picture to a keyboard fight...


That's "Michi-_gander!_" :facepalm1:


----------

